# Anvil Cart Base



## dlane (Apr 20, 2016)

Made a base with retractable wheels for my Peter wright 105# anvil.
Stepping on the lifting arm lowers the wheels that lock down, notice the white welding table with the same setup behind the anvil . Shop space is limited so almost everything gets wheels


Makes moving things to a useable space mo better.


----------



## Franko (Apr 20, 2016)

Good idea, dlane. Got any detail pictures of the locking mechanism?

Everything in my shop is on wheels. I put wheels on one end of my welding table and a retractable handle on the other so I can roll it like a wheelbarrow. The handle doubles as an extension support.


----------



## dlane (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Franco 
Gravity , I'll get a better pic tomorrow


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 21, 2016)

Have you found that the expanded metal fence helps to keep the other machines from taking over the shop? 

Integration of wheels is a great idea!
Please consider a detailed pic or drawing of the mechanism.   

Daryl
MN


----------



## Franko (Apr 21, 2016)

I meant how the wheel locks down so you can roll it, dlane.


----------



## dlane (Apr 21, 2016)

Very simple but effective, step on the lifting arm which is hinged at the other end ,
 the base raises off the ground and the locking bar drops down vertical ,this pic is it locked down
Notice the legs off the floor


I made it so it lifts about a 1-1/2" when the lock arm is down. I have a detachable handle to roll it around where I want it , then step on the lifting arm again and push the lock arm forward with foot to 
Release/ and lower base, like so



This is how I did the welding table several years ago, excuse the mess


A little more material but worthwhile if mobility is needed.
Daryl , it'll take more than the expanded metal to stop that, too late.


----------



## Franko (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok, Cool. Thanks, dlane.


----------

